# Don't use my makeup again unless I put it on you



## zadidoll (Jun 21, 2011)

My eldest asked to borrow my makeup so she can get ready for mock interviews. I said she could go ahead. She comes down and her face is caked in makeup. I was livid since it meant she used a ton of it. I go upstairs to help her fix it and sure enough she gouged the eyeshadow palette. Granted it's only a Wet 'n' Wild palette but it's their summer limited edition one and I'm pissed that she ruined it. She kept insisting she used it lightly but considering how caked her makeup looks I know that's not true. So no more borrowing my makeup unless I'm putting it on her.


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 22, 2011)

Awww...Zadi, you should have taken a picture of the caked makeup for us!!!  I'd love to see a teens idea of good interview makeup! ehehehe.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 22, 2011)

OMG, she ruined the WNW?  That sucks!  Oh well,  we love our children don't we hehe


----------



## llehsal (Jun 22, 2011)

Ugh!  My niece does the same and I get LIVID!  I have resorted to a 'Only ME' use for my expensive (and treasured) items.  No ma'am, no one will be using my makeup!


----------



## divadoll (Jun 22, 2011)

Apparently there is a trend...

My daughter asked to apply nail polish on yesterday.  I swear, it was a centimeter thick!  I asked how many coats and she said only 2.  NO WAY it was 2 because it was gobbed on.  I gave her a cotton pad with polish remover and told her to take it off.  I reapplied her polish so it didnt look like she had coloured glue on her nails!  ... and no more unless I apply it.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 22, 2011)

Well that sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.   My 2 year old gets into my makeup. all the time.  Yesterday she got revlon colorstay on her legs, torso and arm and I can't get it off.  She looks like she has a skin disease :X


----------



## Kattatonic (Jun 22, 2011)

Danngggg, that's awful. I would be sooo mad


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jun 22, 2011)

You'd think that my 16 yr old would be in my makeup drawers non stop, but she's not. She BUYS stuff, but never uses it (like I should talk). The only thing I constantly find in her room is my bottle of "Viva La Juicy" perfume since she loves it. If she really wants to have a makeup look?  She asks me to do it for her.... cuz (flexes chest) she knows I'm the pro in the house!!! LOL


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 22, 2011)

Aw thats sweet


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jun 30, 2011)

Aww! That sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess nobody's application techniques are stellar the first time though... teach your young grasshopper so it never happens again!!


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 11, 2011)

I freak out when my mom wants to try some of my makeup.  I like to keep my m/u in their boxes/cases and I don't like them to be bent or anything of the sorts. I'm very protective of my collection of m/u!  My mom said she doesn't want to use my m/u b/c she's afraid she will do something to the box, like crease it, and I'll get mad.  I'm glad she finally figure things out! lol  So, she now has a mini collection of m/u and will only use her's! lol  But she wont' use any of her new m/u unless I go over to her house and teach/show/apply the m/u on her! lol  I've purchased quite a bit of m/u for her over the past year and she hasn't opened 90% of it, like I should talk, but she won't try anything new without me.  I've got to teach her better, so I have more time to play with my m/u.  When I stayed with her for a week, she had me do her m/u every morning of that week! lol She said she's never had more compliments on her m/u,.EVER! Props to me! lol  So basically, I just bought my mom what she was always going for in my collection, so now she leaves my m/u alone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Jul 11, 2011)

What a good daughter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That's really sweet.  I give my daughter some of my lighter colours for her collection. She's only allowed to use the ones in her collection.  



> Originally Posted by *MakeupofDesire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I freak out when my mom wants to try some of my makeup.  I like to keep my m/u in their boxes/cases and I don't like them to be bent or anything of the sorts. I'm very protective of my collection of m/u!  My mom said she doesn't want to use my m/u b/c she's afraid she will do something to the box, like crease it, and I'll get mad.  I'm glad she finally figure things out! lol  So, she now has a mini collection of m/u and will only use her's! lol  But she wont' use any of her new m/u unless I go over to her house and teach/show/apply the m/u on her! lol  I've purchased quite a bit of m/u for her over the past year and she hasn't opened 90% of it, like I should talk, but she won't try anything new without me.  I've got to teach her better, so I have more time to play with my m/u.  When I stayed with her for a week, she had me do her m/u every morning of that week! lol She said she's never had more compliments on her m/u,.EVER! Props to me! lol  So basically, I just bought my mom what she was always going for in my collection, so now she leaves my m/u alone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (Nov 19, 2011)

aww, sorry.  I'd be SOOOO mad if anyone did that to me!!!! Have you ever showed her how to apply it so that she doesn't make a mess?


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm sorry about what your daughter did- I used to do that all the time to my mom's lipstick, and I remember I ised to do that because I admired the way she put it on. I think your daughter loved the way you do makeup so she wanted to do it. But yea it;s the possessive feeling, isn't it- it's mine, it was a limited edition and now it's ruined! I'm again very sorry


----------



## katana (Dec 8, 2011)

My moms friends daughter was over years ago and wanted to play with my makeup. She was 5 or 6 at the time. I wasn't thinking and let her use whatever she wanted including all of my expensive makeup. What a mistake that was, I have never allowed it to happen again.

First she opened 2 pigments upside down spilling ALL of the contents on to my carpet, then she destroyed a limited edition shimmery bronzer/highter I had adored. She must have smashed down with the applicator rather then sweeping across because it was in pieces.... She then spilled half a jar of glitter on my dresser before I saw what she had done.

I was a bit heartbroken over losing the items I couldn't replace but I proceeded to apply her makeup for her. When I told and showed my mom what happen, her friend (the girls mother) offered to give me some money for it but I could never except it. It wasn't her fault, she was too young to understand and it was my fault for allowing her to play with it. She was an excited and happy young girl so I didn't want to ruin her fun or make her feel bad so I never said anything to her.  I learned my lesson though.

Now I am a lot more careful about what products I allow young ones to use.


----------



## RoxRae (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't have any girls, but I'm sure if I did, I would be super territorial over my makeup and nail polish.  My mother made it very clear to me when I was young that I was not to touch her makeup.  We had totally different skin types and tones so it wouldn't have worked anyway!  That didn't stop me from wearing blue and pink eyeshadow and frosty pink lipstick.  :   It was not a good look!


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 11, 2011)

I have three girls and I give them all the make up I don't like or use much to help keep them away from my good stuff.  They know not to get into it but I have a feeling that will change when they get a little older.  My oldest is 12 followed by 9 and 8. I do let them pick out my make up and I do them up now and then for fun and they seem to like that a lot. They love getting their make up done.


----------



## Ashxlovex (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh Zadi, I'm sorry about your palette.

This might be a little off topic, but it sort of relates to the thread.

My school has career speakers that come to my school a few times a month, and a rep from Tricoci University was able to attend Friday. So I decided to sign up, I got my pass to get out of class and as I got to the class room where the speaker was and my jaw dropped. All of the girls in the class room, every single one had an orange face. I swear my school has a carrot ethnicity that I'm not aware of. I was the only one with a normal skin tone. Apparently I was the only one that knew how to choose a right foundation. It might seem rude to say, but I get very annoyed when someone chooses a foundation colour that isn't even near their right skin tone. I know I'm rambling, but Freshman year (Two years ago) I was very short and most of the other girls were a lot taller then me. There was this one girl ( I think she was a Junior ) and I passed her in the hall, since I was short I looked up at her to ask her a question about a classroom, her foundation was 123654789 times darker then her neck, and to top it off, it wasn't blended AT ALL.

Sorry if I went a little off topic, some girls at my school just don't know how to put make-up on. And the girls that were at the Tricoci career thing, just wanted to get out of their class. I was the only one that was serious about going. It's sort of sad, but relieving that they didn't want to be MUA's.

Also, I feel for you about the palette. Yesterday I brought my UD Ammo palette to my choir recital because we were going to be there from 12-5 and we couldn't go home. I let one girl use the Oil Slick eyeshadow, she returned the palette jacked up. Oil Slick, Sin, and Chopper were broken into pieces. All she could say was, "there was no colour pay off and it wouldn't transfer on to my brush, so I had to rub the brush into the eyeshadow. That's total BS, I've had that palette for a year and a half and I have to barely touch the eyeshadow with the brush for it to transfer. And I saw her and her friends with the eyeshadow on. *facepalm*

I'm sorry for the long paragraphs, I have tons of stories that I like to share. Even my friends get annoyed when I tell a story.


----------

